# Corel Paintshop Pro and Aftershot



## wsmith96 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,
I've been working with these programs for about a year now, but from what I read most people are using Adobe's products. Since I'm not that familiar with photoshop or lightroom (i have played with PSE), I'd like to know your opinions on Corel products and if you would recommend transitioning over to Adobe. I'm learning now, but eventually I would like to turn my hobby into a side business.

I do realize that this is a tough question to ask as there really isn't a right answer, but I still would like to hear the community's opinions.

Thanks.


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 12, 2012)

The mainstream options are Lightroom and Photoshop. The benefit of using these, for me, are there are a number of training seminars and titles available both free and paid to learn the craft. You are harder pressed to find the same for lesser used programs. That said, I used Paintshop Pro for years and really liked it - back in the Photoshop 2 and 3 days.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 12, 2012)

I use Lightroom and Paintshop Pro. I don't really do much heavy editing that would justify going for Photoshop.
Since I got Lightroom I do most of my adjustments in it. I really only use Painthshop Pro for things like cloning which the local adjustments in Lightroom don't do as well and the occaisional layer mask.

I haven't used Aftershot so I can't say how it compares to Lightroom, but I understand it does the same sorts of things.


----------



## tbh1930 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been using PSP for years very successfully as well as Lightroom. Just started looking at Aftershot. I have had photographs accepted into juried art shows and have sold a few .....all edited in PSP.

I think Photoshop is fine if you are high end professional and have the bucks, but I really can't complain about PSP. It's a pretty effective editing tool for us non-full time professionals . The learning curve is a little better with PSP as well.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. It sounds like there isn't really any reason for me to move towards photoshop given where I am in my photography life. But, if photoshop just lands it my lap, I'm sure I'll use it 

Thanks again!


----------

